# 2019 Grape Season



## pgentile (Apr 10, 2019)

Getting a later start this year than usual and I'm passing on the SA grapes. Been working on the house and May will work better for me at this point. But dang, out of S.Africa, S.America and California the S.African grapes are the best quality and cleanest clusters. Next year I'll get back to them.

Just placed order with Pinto's. 6 lugs of Petit Verdot, 2 lugs & 2 buckets of carmenere. Carmenere will be my table wine later in the year.

Not as much volume as I have been doing but, I'll probably be selling the house and moving in the next 6-12 months. 

I'm curious to see what everyone else is doing this year.


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 10, 2019)

I was lighter then usual myself. Just 8 lugs of the SA Cab and 8 of Chilean Pinot Noir. I just couldn't pass up the SA Cab. I didn't realize Chili was known for their Pinot until I recently attended a Chilean wine tasting just in time for the spring grape order. I wish I was doing more but I do plan on a (for me) large fall crush. Did my first white last fall and plan on doing Petit Manseng, Viognier and Reisling this year along with Norton, Tannat, Grenache, Mourvedre and whatever other premium grape I can get my hands on at a decent price. 

When moving are you staying in the Philly area or somewhere else? Hope the timing works out for Pinto's. My Pinot is supposed to be coming in the week of April 29th.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm not doing any spring stuff, keeping my powder dry for fall. Not really sure what varietal(s) to attack just yet, probably wait to see what's looking good close to harvest time. This year I'll have 4 new winemakers buying grapes and participating in the process, should be very interesting...........


----------



## pgentile (Apr 10, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> I was lighter then usual myself. Just 8 lugs of the SA Cab and 8 of Chilean Pinot Noir. I just couldn't pass up the SA Cab. I didn't realize Chili was known for their Pinot until I recently attended a Chilean wine tasting just in time for the spring grape order. I wish I was doing more but I do plan on a (for me) large fall crush. Did my first white last fall and plan on doing Petit Manseng, Viognier and Reisling this year along with Norton, Tannat, Grenache, Mourvedre and whatever other premium grape I can get my hands on at a decent price.
> 
> When moving are you staying in the Philly area or somewhere else? Hope the timing works out for Pinto's. My Pinot is supposed to be coming in the week of April 29th.



Yup staying Philly. Just ready for the next housing project. Will be looking for something that could serve as a photography studio as well.


----------



## pgentile (Apr 10, 2019)

Johnd said:


> I'm not doing any spring stuff, keeping my powder dry for fall. Not really sure what varietal(s) to attack just yet, probably wait to see what's looking good close to harvest time. This year I'll have 4 new winemakers buying grapes and participating in the process, should be very interesting...........



4 new winemakers joining? The tonnage will be going up. Novices?


----------



## Johnd (Apr 10, 2019)

pgentile said:


> 4 new winemakers joining? The tonnage will be going up. Novices?



Yes, except for @Scott Harbison , they’ve never made wine. One of my high school friends, a business friend, and one of my buddies wife. They’ll each do 3 lugs / 6 gallons finished wine, give or take.


----------



## 4score (Apr 18, 2019)

Finally firmed up our plans here. 1500 pounds of Mourvedre - pulling ~30 gallons out for a Rose and using the rest for a concentrated Mourvedre. We are taking care of a local Cab Franc vineyard, so a 1000 pounds of that perhaps and finally, going back to Amador County for some (1000 lbs) Cabernet Sav.


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 18, 2019)

4score said:


> Finally firmed up our plans here. 1500 pounds of Mourvedre - pulling ~30 gallons out for a Rose and using the rest for a concentrated Mourvedre. We are taking care of a local Cab Franc vineyard, so a 1000 pounds of that perhaps and finally, going back to Amador County for some (1000 lbs) Cabernet Sav.



If "our" includes @NorCal I owe someone 2 bits. If I remember correctly this is what I wagered he would only make one varietal, Mourvedre. So please tell me it doesn't, I need the money to put toward a few more berries.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 18, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> If "our" includes @NorCal I owe someone 2 bits. If I remember correctly this is what I wagered he would only make one varietal, Mourvedre. So please tell me it doesn't, I need the money to put toward a few more berries.



Oh please, you know that was a losing bet from the get go!!


----------



## 4score (Apr 18, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> If "our" includes @NorCal I owe someone 2 bits. If I remember correctly this is what I wagered he would only make one varietal, Mourvedre. So please tell me it doesn't, I need the money to put toward a few more berries.


 LOL - No, although @NorCal is getting Mourvedre from the same source, we (my family) is continuing on our own to get further burried with more wine than we can possibly drink! My adult son and daughter (and their families) are part of our operation. @NorCal is still tring to recover from heavy wine production years, so I thnk he'll stay with the Mourvedre-only plan. But then again, he DOES have a nice selection of Cab Franc growing right outside his house and I know that he's secretly suckering it in order to improve the cluster quality.


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 18, 2019)

4score said:


> LOL - No, although @NorCal is getting Mourvedre from the same source, we (my family) is continuing on our own to get further burried with more wine than we can possibly drink! My adult son and daughter (and their families) are part of our operation. @NorCal is still tring to recover from heavy wine production years, so I thnk he'll stay with the Mourvedre-only plan. But then again, he DOES have a nice selection of Cab Franc growing right outside his house and I know that he's secretly suckering it in order to improve the cluster quality.



Whew thanks! those extra couple dozen berries will come in handy. BTW, when did spell check get added to the forum? First I noticed it.


----------



## NorCal (Apr 18, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> If "our" includes @NorCal I owe someone 2 bits. If I remember correctly this is what I wagered he would only make one varietal, Mourvedre. So please tell me it doesn't, I need the money to put toward a few more berries.



@mainshipfred so far I am sticking to the one varietal plan, your 2 bits are safe!!!! Because I have family and friends that didn't want to be left out of a year, I am going to make just a little more of that one varietal than I originally planned, but "only" 50 gallons total. This is down from 150-200 the past few years. I could definitely be tempted by the Cab Franc in my front yard, but I am going to have over 200 bottles of CF from 2018 staring at my face when I contemplate doing that.


----------



## Ajmassa (Apr 20, 2019)

This spring will be the 1st harvest season that I will not be making any wine since spring 2016. 
Just too much happening and life isn’t allowing for it. Will be looking that much more forward to the fall tho. Planning on 20 gal of straight Cabernet Sauvignon again. 
I will however be swinging by Pintos to load up on bottles. I need over 30 cases. Odds I come home with JUST bottles? 50/50 [emoji3]


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 20, 2019)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> This spring will be the 1st harvest season that I will not be making any wine since spring 2016.
> Just too much happening and life isn’t allowing for it. Will be looking that much more forward to the fall tho. Planning on 20 gal of straight Cabernet Sauvignon again.
> I will however be swinging by Pintos to load up on bottles. I need over 30 cases. Odds I come home with JUST bottles? 50/50 [emoji3]



I'm coming next Saturday for my grapes, probably leave early enough to be there when they open. I'll help you load your juice buckets. Oh, and your bottles as well.


----------



## Ajmassa (Apr 20, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> I'm coming next Saturday for my grapes, probably leave early enough to be there when they open. I'll help you load your juice buckets. Oh, and your bottles as well.



It’s a date!


----------



## jgmann67 (May 11, 2019)

Fall Season coming up. Can’t wait. Thinking of a few options. 

California Super Tuscan field blend - a bucket of Sangio juice, with 2-3 lugs of Merlot, 2 lugs of Cab. 

A straight Tempranillo. Never had one so, I’ll need to do some field testing first. 

A straight up Cab Franc. This was the one wine that didn’t give me fuss in 2017. And it tasted pretty awesome all by itself. 

A Pinot noir. Not high on my list, really. But, I haven’t done one yet.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 12, 2019)

I'm starting to get thinking as well. With a 40L barrel incoming, I'm working on what to make for a 'big batch'. That'll probably be a Zin-based blend, as those have been working well for me and are good all around wines. Would probably just do a field blend for that. 

@jgmann67 FWIW, my 2017 Lanza Cab Franc is quite good and ready for the next step. I need to decide if that's bottling, or adding a touch of Merlot. Bench trials coming.


----------



## mainshipfred (May 12, 2019)

@jgmann67 I did a Tempranillo last fall from Washington Winemakers. Funny thing is I ordered Valdepena. Turns out after research they are the same. They came in 42 lb lugs which was a surprise. It is a lighter table type wine which I found out is often blended with Touriga for ports. I also did a Touriga Nacional which is dark and very nice at 7 months. I have a Chilean Pinot which I may press today. My only dilemna is whether to oak or not. 

@Boatboy24 what are you planning on blending with the Zin? I was thinking about Syrah or Petite Sirah for my blending of last years wines.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 12, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> @jgmann67 I did a Tempranillo last fall from Washington Winemakers. Funny thing is I ordered Valdepena. Turns out after research they are the same. They came in 42 lb lugs which was a surprise. It is a lighter table type wine which I found out is often blended with Touriga for ports. I also did a Touriga Nacional which is dark and very nice at 7 months. I have a Chilean Pinot which I may press today. My only dilemna is whether to oak or not.
> 
> @Boatboy24 what are you planning on blending with the Zin? I was thinking about Syrah or Petite Sirah for my blending of last years wines.



I love Petite Sirah with the Zin - really beefs it up. In the past, I've also done Cab and Syrah with them. 

I say light oak on the Pinot. Very light, but some. Assuming you'd use a barrel, I'd not use a new one, but one that would allow time for micro-ox and concentration.


----------



## mainshipfred (May 12, 2019)

Boatboy24 said:


> I love Petite Sirah with the Zin - really beefs it up. In the past, I've also done Cab and Syrah with them.
> 
> I say light oak on the Pinot. Very light, but some. Assuming you'd use a barrel, I'd not use a new one, but one that would allow time for micro-ox and concentration.



Thanks Jim, all the barrels are somewhat neutral so light oak shouldn't be a problem, light oak was my original consideration.


----------



## bathman (May 12, 2019)

I'm also starting to think about the 2019 season plan. I have managed to secure some English Pinot Noir which should be ready in October time. Have an order in for 250kg (your 550lb) and planning to do 5 or 6 individual 25litre ferments. Going to keep 1 for a still Rose, 1 for a sparkling 'methode ancestral' Rose, and then 3 or 4 red batches which I'm going to experiment with different variables (yeast type, extended maceration etc).

Hoping the results are better than last year!


----------



## mainshipfred (May 14, 2019)

At 8 lugs each I ended up with 12+ gallons each which I thought was a pretty good yield after the first racking. I was expecting around 10 so I bought these cute little 2.5 gallon carboys. Normally at press I combine all the batches of different yeasts but this time I'm going to keep them separate, at least until after MLF. But then I'll have to figure which ones to blend to fit a barrel.


----------



## Chuck E (May 14, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> At 8 lugs each I ended up with 12+ gallons each which I thought was a pretty good yield after the first racking. I was expecting around 10 so I bought these cute little 2.5 gallon carboys. Normally at press I combine all the batches of different yeasts but this time I'm going to keep them separate, at least until after MLF. But then I'll have to figure which ones to blend to fit a barrel.



I have been looking for a couple 2.5 gallon carboys forever. Where did you find them?


----------



## mainshipfred (May 14, 2019)

Chuck E said:


> I have been looking for a couple 2.5 gallon carboys forever. Where did you find them?



Where else, Craigslist! LOL!


----------



## cmason1957 (May 14, 2019)

Woo hoo. Just got an email from my grape grower, I am on his list for this year, even though last year, the Chief Financial Officer told me no grapes. More because of how much we already have than any other reason. But this year, 500 lbs of Chambourcin and 100 lbs of St. Vincent will be mine. Now to hope the guy down in Arkansas comes through with having enough folks to order some Vinifera grapes.


----------



## The Dutchman (May 19, 2019)

cmason1957 said:


> Now to hope the guy down in Arkansas comes through with having enough folks to order some Vinifera grapes.



Yes regardless of having a small group or a large group off people that want grapes, I will be setting up a shipment. 
Only difference with a small group will be that the pickup will be at a winery that ordered from the same supplier, instead of in Northwest Arkansas. And as far as I am currently aware they ship to some wineries in Missouri.


----------



## baron4406 (May 20, 2019)

Got a call out of the blue, I actually forgot I ordered Carmenere grapes from Weak Knee. Made the trip yesterday to get them and was surprised at how good the grapes looked. Got 7 lugs. Trying to let then sit a day (he advised to go light on the sulfates since he's finding they are sprayed with it) with Lallzyme and Opti-Red. Not much juice they were THICK but measured 24 brix before the enzyme. Starting it after work today. Might bump it up to 25 brix though trying to do it might be a little tough. Pitching BM 4X4 with some FT Rouge. Co-inoculating with VP-41 after year has been going 48 hours. Maybe a little heat to start since it 62 degrees in my wine room lol.


----------



## stickman (May 20, 2019)

Be careful as the brix may go up on its own from 24 to 25 after the skins soak overnight.


----------



## baron4406 (May 21, 2019)

Yea Stickman I was a little surprised but the brix didn't go up any after soaking in the enzyme but it did free up some liquid. I had a bag of corn sugar laying around and after about 10-12 oz in each fermenter (had to split up the batch) we are right around 25 brix, original brix was actually 23.5 I was really impressed with these berries, they are the best looking stuff I ever got from him. Also added Opti-Red to each fermenter. Will add some Fermaid K after a few days then inoculate with VP-41 half way thru.

*edit* after reading the MLF thread I'm gonna throw in the VP41 after work today to keep it within 24 hours of yeast pitching. I also measured the temp and it was 65 degrees so I threw my heat belts on my fermenters.


----------



## zadvocate (May 24, 2019)

Been away for a while due to moving etc... Funny, I too didn't do much this spring. One bucket of SA Sauv Blanc. I am trying to clean up what I have from the last year and already looking forward to the fall grapes!!! I bought a Vinmetrica 300 and love it. I think I really want to try a nice Rhone Blend. 66% Syrah and 33% Grenache.


----------



## baron4406 (May 27, 2019)

Pressed out the Carmenere this morning, got over 10 gallons of liquid out of 7 lugs of grapes. You really got to love that Lallzyme! These grapes looked good but very little juice, well a little enzyme took care of that.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 27, 2019)

I like that you're using the Fermonster. I'm thinking about an experimental all-grape EM this fall using mine.


----------



## baron4406 (May 28, 2019)

Just keeping it there to wait out the VP-41 MLF. All are giving the telltale small bubbles. I got the Fermonster for high end kits , they are perfect for that. The only knock on them is they don't seal completely but they are fine if you have some MLF activity to keep a CO2 barrier above your wine. It looks like I may bet around 8.5 gallons of clear wine. Perfect for a 30 liter barrel.


----------



## Matty_Kay (Jun 3, 2019)

Getting the itch already for the fall. Definitely going all OVZ, most likely with 2 different yeasts and blending the 2 batches. My 2018 zin is aging nicely, very fruit forward so far.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jun 4, 2019)

I had a Tempranillo with dinner on Saturday. A lighter red, cherry and red berry flavors...kind of delicate, like a Pinot. Are they typically like that? That wouldn’t be a bad addition to this year’s effort.


----------



## Johnd (Jun 4, 2019)

jgmann67 said:


> I had a Tempranillo with dinner on Saturday. A lighter red, cherry and red berry flavors...kind of delicate, like a Pinot. Are they typically like that? That wouldn’t be a bad addition to this year’s effort.



I’m a Tempranillo fan, made some from Spain a few years back, Grapemasters must IIRC. It’s more of a heavy wine in my book, but I suppose it depends upon how it’s crafted. Here’s a review from one of my favorite Temps:

“The 2014 Volver Single Vineyard comes from a parcel of vines planted in 1957 called Finca Los Juncares. It is 100% Tempranillo aged 15 months in French oak and bottled unfiltered. It is a relatively small cuvée of 3,000 cases, but it’s a stunning wine, with notes of unsmoked cigar tobacco, licorice and blackcurrants. This opaque purple-colored wine has a full-body, showing toasty notes intermixed with blackberry and cassis. It’s a beauty – an internationally styled, modern version of Tempranillo to drink over the next 5-6 years.”

Great wine, got it at $14/bottle, wish I had some left......


----------



## mainshipfred (Jun 4, 2019)

I did a Tempranillo last fall which came in 42 lb lugs. Mine is also a lighter bodied wine although only 7 months old. Should be a fine table wine although I plan on blending some with a Touriga Nacional.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 12, 2019)

With the 2019 crush getting too close for comfort I think it's time to start some blending and bottling to make room for the new stuff. I think I'm happy with the acid, tannin and oak adjustments on the single varietals. Plus the MLF on the S. Hemisphere Cab Sauv and Pinot Noir have been done for some time now and need to see a barrel. I'm trying to get some friends help with the blending but I'm having a rough time making sure I don't hurt anyone's feelings by not inviting them but all my wines are reds and I only want to invite those with a red appreciation.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jul 13, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> With the 2019 crush getting too close for comfort I think it's time to start some blending and bottling to make room for the new stuff. I think I'm happy with the acid, tannin and oak adjustments on the single varietals. Plus the MLF on the S. Hemisphere Cab Sauv and Pinot Noir have been done for some time now and need to see a barrel. I'm trying to get some friends help with the blending but I'm having a rough time making sure I don't hurt anyone's feelings by not inviting them but all my wines are reds and I only want to invite those with a red appreciation.






Great minds... this is (for the most part) my 2017 meritage waiting for caps and labels. Bottled it last weekend. Alone, this took a day and a half.

I have four carboys ready for fall now.


----------



## M38A1 (Jul 14, 2019)

Texas has the Mustang grapes ready for harvest now. Don't laugh too hard at this, but I've learned soooooo much from everyone here in the past year or two and my take-away? I'm not harvesting any for this year! Yep. For giggles I've been following BRIX on them and they 'peaked' at 13. That's right - thirteen. And with very little juice given up and super-acidic to work with I just said enough/no more. So what did I do? Picked, destemmed and cleaned 35lbs for the lady friend to make jelly out of. It's been a ride for sure, but I've really been enjoying making SkeeterPee and DragonsBlood. It just works and my friends all love it. I've done three kits with great success so far too. But me thinks the Mustangs are a thing of the past for me now.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 16, 2019)

I have much work to do when I return from OBX. A Rose, EM Bourbon Barrel Zin and 2 carboys of 2017's to blend and/or bottle. Also need to clean up the area after scrambling to move stuff when a pipe broke several weeks ago. Need to get off my butt and decide what I'm going to do with the 40L barrel I ordered too. I'm thinking it's going to be just two larger field blends this year.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 16, 2019)

Last nights Meritage blending really happened and I think it's a winner. Had 2 friends over to help. 24% Cab Sauv, 20% Merlot, 24% Petit Verdot, 9% Cab Franc, 7% Malbec and 16% Carmenere. Made 2 500ml bottles that will sit for 2 weeks before blending the entire batch. I'm going to call it "Neither Bank" since neither the Cab Sauv or the Merlot are the dominate varietal.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 16, 2019)

Wow! Note pads and everything! You guys went hardcore! Sorry I missed it.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 16, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> Last nights Meritage blending really happened and I think it's a winner. Had 2 friends over to help. 24% Cab Sauv, 20% Merlot, 24% Petit Verdot, 9% Cab Franc, 7% Malbec and 16% Carmenere. Made 2 500ml bottles that will sit for 2 weeks before blending the entire batch. I'm going to call it "Neither Bank" since neither the Cab Sauv or the Merlot are the dominate varietal.



Awesome! I'd name it "Touch _All_ the Bases."


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 16, 2019)

Boatboy24 said:


> Wow! Note pads and everything! You guys went hardcore! Sorry I missed it.



Next up is the Touriga/Tempranillo and Petite Syrah/Syrah/OVZ blends with who knows what else, I'll try to give you more notice. Plus, not to worry, there will be a few bottles of "Neither Bank" with your name on them.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 16, 2019)

sour_grapes said:


> Awesome! I'd name it "Touch _All_ the Bases."



That's a good one as well. I also thought of Six Amis.


----------



## stickman (Jul 16, 2019)

That is really nice to be able to sit down at the blending table, you might end up with a best of show. I've never had, and probably never will have, the patience to pull that off.


----------



## Ignoble Grape (Jul 17, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> Last nights Meritage blending really happened and I think it's a winner. Had 2 friends over to help. 24% Cab Sauv, 20% Merlot, 24% Petit Verdot, 9% Cab Franc, 7% Malbec and 16% Carmenere. Made 2 500ml bottles that will sit for 2 weeks before blending the entire batch. I'm going to call it "Neither Bank" since neither the Cab Sauv or the Merlot are the dominate varietal.


Question: Are all of these from your cellar? Or are some commercial wines you turn to when needed?

I've been topping off my first grape harvest (Merlot) with a commercial cab for the past year and I'm really liking it. And I know I should plan on saving some of the final product for next year... but, yeah, that's gonna be hard.


----------



## GreginND (Jul 17, 2019)

#sigh


----------



## stickman (Jul 17, 2019)

Greg my heart sank when I looked at the photos, that's a shame. Has this ever happened on the property before? Part of my day job is reviewing commercial property for flood exposure, and there are more and more cases these days of locations flooding that are not located in a recognized flood zone.

Hopefully everything will recover.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 17, 2019)

Wow, that looks more like LA than ND..........


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 17, 2019)

Ignoble Grape said:


> Question: Are all of these from your cellar? Or are some commercial wines you turn to when needed?
> 
> I've been topping off my first grape harvest (Merlot) with a commercial cab for the past year and I'm really liking it. And I know I should plan on saving some of the final product for next year... but, yeah, that's gonna be hard.



It's all from my cellar. I selected the grapes specifically for the Bordeaux blend.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 17, 2019)

So sorry, Greg.


----------



## pgentile (Sep 7, 2019)

Hope things have recovered and/or improved in ND since the last postings.

Went to Procacci Brother's today, place was rockin'. Got first round of grapes and juice of the fall season. 4 lugs "premium zin" for one batch and 1 lug of regular zin and 3 juice buckets of zin for another batch. Regina juice buckets are now a full 6 gallons. Grapes look good. Will be back next week to get some more grapes and juice buckets. 

They had a cab/merlot blend in the barrel for tasting and the usual italian meats and cheeses to munch on.






Hope everyone's fall grape season is going well.


----------



## baron4406 (Sep 8, 2019)

Ordered my 100lbs of Corot Nior and 100lbs of Noriet from Fulkerson Winery and will be picking them up on October 8th. Long drive but gonna drive up Monday and get a room. For crushed grapes you have to be there 8am Tuesday morning. Just want to try something different getting some hybrids from a Finger Lakes winery directly.

Edit- My lovely wife wanted to make the trip so we are going up Sunday and turning it into a mini-vacation. Already booked a hotel in Watkins Glen.


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 8, 2019)

pgentile said:


> Hope things have recovered and/or improved in ND since the last postings.
> 
> Went to Procacci Brother's today, place was rockin'. Got first round of grapes and juice of the fall season. 4 lugs "premium zin" for one batch and 1 lug of regular zin and 3 juice buckets of zin for another batch. Regina juice buckets are now a full 6 gallons. Grapes look good. Will be back next week to get some more grapes and juice buckets.
> 
> ...



Welcome back stranger, missed seeing post from you. Happy fermenting!


----------



## pgentile (Sep 8, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> Welcome back stranger, missed seeing post from you. Happy fermenting!


Thnx dude, happy fermenting back at ya!!


----------



## Ignoble Grape (Sep 15, 2019)

Went and got 400lbs of Merlot yesterday, you-pick. Back-breaking work. Once again, reminded that I don't really want to own a vineyard. Need to wait a bit for the Petit Verdot to be ready. Swinging by the local brew shop to check on my Chardonnay connection. Also connected with a local winemaker who works and one of the custom crushes, and may be getting small odd-lots of leftover grapes from him. Busy!


----------



## pgentile (Sep 15, 2019)

Syphoned off the two zins today. Picked up two sangiovese buckets and put them on the premium skins, and one bucket of muscat on the regular zin skins for a quasi de?? red or rose muscato.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Sep 16, 2019)

WIll be harvesting my muscat Wednesday or Thursday. They are almost a month behind but finally this past weekend I was seeing 18-20 brix. I'm at a conference now so needs to wait until I'm back, but excited to get going on this years.
Not sure when I'll get any more, I'm pretty sure I'm doing Dornfelder again this year, maybe some riesling.


----------



## porkchopmessiah (Sep 16, 2019)

So I graduated...did my first crush, no more buckets...
Added yeast this evening.
Thanx to all of you for the advice and help over the past year of practicing g with the buckets


----------



## CDrew (Sep 16, 2019)

Looks like you did quite a bit! WIne is made from grapes. Good work.



porkchopmessiah said:


> So I graduated...did my first crush, no more buckets...
> Added yeast this evening.
> Thanx to all of you for the advice and help over the past year of practicing g with the buckets


----------



## porkchopmessiah (Sep 16, 2019)

One thing on both reds, the must was so thick, getting a sample of juice with the wine thief wasnt ez, wasnt expecting that...normal tho?


----------



## CDrew (Sep 16, 2019)

porkchopmessiah said:


> One thing on both reds, the must was so thick, getting a sample of juice with the wine thief wasnt ez, wasnt expecting that...normal tho?



Normal. Press a colander into it and take your sample from the juice. The skins will otherwise clog up your wine thief.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 16, 2019)

CDrew said:


> Normal. Press a colander into it and take your sample from the juice. The skins will otherwise clog up your wine thief.



I do exactly that. Or invest a whopping $15-20 in a refractometer and you only need a drop or two of liquid.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 16, 2019)

porkchopmessiah said:


> View attachment 56382
> So I graduated...did my first crush, no more buckets...
> Added yeast this evening.
> Thanx to all of you for the advice and help over the past year of practicing g with the buckets



Looks like you're well on your way. Nice work!


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 17, 2019)

porkchopmessiah said:


> View attachment 56382
> So I graduated...did my first crush, no more buckets...
> Added yeast this evening.
> Thanx to all of you for the advice and help over the past year of practicing g with the buckets



Congrats, more work but more fun isn't it!


----------



## tjgaul (Sep 19, 2019)

I completed the full harvest of my vineyard on Sunday morning. It took all of about 30 minutes. De-stemming by hand took a little while, but since all I had was one lug I figured I ought to at least have a nice clean ferment. This was year 3 for most of the vines and I had a decent crop going on the Marquette and the Leon Millot in spite of dropping about 40-50% of the clusters early on. Unfortunately, while I was on vacation the raccoons stopped by and cleaned out the Leon Millot completely. Since then I had been watching the Marquette closely and decided to go ahead and pick it at 20 brix before it fell victim as well. The must came in at an SG of 1.080 so it will be a light wine. In all I got one bin of grapes which included about 10 clusters of Noiret and 5 clusters of Seyval. I might get 2 gallons out it. Next year I'm installing a solar powered electric fence and I expect to have a decent amount of grapes on the Marquette, Noiret, LM and Vignoles. In spite of the setbacks I am enjoying my tiny vineyard.


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 20, 2019)

About to making my third Virginia wine of the season. This time it is a Tannat which I've been trying to get the past two years. As of this morning the numbers were brix 24 and pH 3.43 which I am ecstatic about. They will get picked tomorrow morning and I'll be picking up +/- 150 lbs around noon. 

The Alicante from S&S should be ready to press in the morning and the Virginia Viognier and Petit Manseng are still fermenting in the cooler, chugging along nicely, and dropping steadily about .02 every 3 days.


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 28, 2019)

This morning I picked up some Nebbiola to blend with the Norton and Sangiovese for the Alicante. The Nebbiola was 27.5 bix. I haven't yet measured the pH but is 27.5 too high? I never had fruit with this high a brix.


----------



## Ajmassa (Sep 28, 2019)

Lol. I knew it. “Nebbiolo and/or Sangiovese” Ppffsh 

“Or” was never gonna happen. 

27.5 is hot! But since your blending anyway- I say let it ride!


----------



## Matty_Kay (Sep 30, 2019)

My 2019 crush went great on Saturday. Field blend of 57% Cab, 28% Merlot and 15% Cab Franc, 7 lugs total. Split evenly and decided to use D254 in 1 fermenter and D80 in the other with the intent in blending both together post mlf . Co-inoculated vp-41 mlb this morning, 24 hours after I pitched the yeast. All going smoothly thus far. Original numbers were sg 1.102, ph 3.66 so I didn’t adjust anything. Will see where numbers shake out after fermentation. This is year 2 for crusher/destemmer and went even smoother than last year. More to follow as things progress.


----------



## Matty_Kay (Oct 1, 2019)

Matty_Kay said:


> My 2019 crush went great on Saturday. Field blend of 57% Cab, 28% Merlot and 15% Cab Franc, 7 lugs total. Split evenly and decided to use D254 in 1 fermenter and D80 in the other with the intent in blending both together post mlf . Co-inoculated vp-41 mlb this morning, 24 hours after I pitched the yeast. All going smoothly thus far. Original numbers were sg 1.102, ph 3.66 so I didn’t adjust anything. Will see where numbers shake out after fermentation. This is year 2 for crusher/destemmer and went even smoother than last year. More to follow as things progress.



Both fermenters are humming right along although the batch with d80 took a bit longer to really get going. SG at 1.070 on the d80 and 1.060 on d254. Both smell great. Added Fermaid K this evening and may dose with Fermaid O tomorrow morning before work. So far so good!


----------



## pgentile (Oct 1, 2019)

@Matty_Kay like the sound of that field blend.


----------



## pgentile (Oct 1, 2019)

Batches so far this fall:

Premium Zin - all grape
Zin - 1 lug 3 buckets
Sangiovese - 2 buckets on premium zin skins
Muscat - 1 buckets on zin skins
Alicante - 3 buckets on second use premium zin skins after sangio

Going to use slurry(that's what it is basically now) on one more batch friday, all depends on what's left at supplier. Hopefully some grapes still left, if not then buckets.

Most I have ever reused skins, but I have kept up my rc212 feeding and all is good so far.


----------



## Chuck E (Oct 2, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> This morning I picked up some Nebbiola to blend with the Norton and Sangiovese for the Alicante. The Nebbiola was 27.5 bix. I haven't yet measured the pH but is 27.5 too high? I never had fruit with this high a brix.



I had Zin at 26 brix this year and I added a little acidified water to the must.


----------



## CDrew (Oct 2, 2019)

Chuck E said:


> I had Zin at 26 brix this year and I added a little acidified water to the must.



Why? 26 is about perfect. It was ripe and ready to go.


----------



## Chuck E (Oct 3, 2019)

CDrew said:


> Why? 26 is about perfect. It was ripe and ready to go.



My SG was 1.12, which I felt was going to make too much alcohol.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 3, 2019)

Chuck E said:


> My SG was 1.12, which I felt was going to make too much alcohol.



A SG of 1.12 equates to a BRIX of 28.1, 26 BRIX equates to a SG of 1.11, so something is slightly amiss there. A 26 BRIX must that ferments down to .995 would give you an ABV in the 15.7% range, a 28 BRIX would give you around 17%. In either case, pretty high ABV for a Zinfandel...............


----------



## Matty_Kay (Oct 3, 2019)

Matty_Kay said:


> Both fermenters are humming right along although the batch with d80 took a bit longer to really get going. SG at 1.070 on the d80 and 1.060 on d254. Both smell great. Added Fermaid K this evening and may dose with Fermaid O tomorrow morning before work. So far so good!



Day 4 and fermentation progressing nicely, albeit slower than in years past. The d254 is at 1.040 and d80 at 1.060 as of this morning. I suspect a direct result of the high starting SG of 1.102. I added a 3rd dose of Fermaid O last night as well. The goal is to press this weekend.


----------



## Matty_Kay (Oct 4, 2019)

Matty_Kay said:


> Day 4 and fermentation progressing nicely, albeit slower than in years past. The d254 is at 1.040 and d80 at 1.060 as of this morning. I suspect a direct result of the high starting SG of 1.102. I added a 3rd dose of Fermaid O last night as well. The goal is to press this weekend.



Day 6 and SG for the d254 is at 1.015 and the d80 is at 1.040. I hit the d80 this morning with a final dose of nutrient. Hopefully it plays catch up so I can press both batches either tomorrow afternoon or most likely Sunday morning. Caps are still in tact which is good. Cleaned up and sanitized the press last night so now just waiting on the must!


----------



## Matty_Kay (Oct 5, 2019)

Matty_Kay said:


> Day 6 and SG for the d254 is at 1.015 and the d80 is at 1.040. I hit the d80 this morning with a final dose of nutrient. Hopefully it plays catch up so I can press both batches either tomorrow afternoon or most likely Sunday morning. Caps are still in tact which is good. Cleaned up and sanitized the press last night so now just waiting on the must!



Day 7 and both are close to pressing. D254 is right at 1.000 and the d80 at 1.010, both caps are still in tact. Looks like a Sunday morning press! No off odors and glad both yeasts were able to handle the high starting sg. I’ll try to get a few pics at pressing.


----------



## Matty_Kay (Oct 6, 2019)

Day 8 and and both fermenters were under 1.000sg so I pressed this morning. Yield was about 12.5 gallons, will rack tomorrow off the sludge. When would you recommend I blend the d254 with the d80, after mlf(I co-inoculated during af)?


----------



## Johnd (Oct 6, 2019)

Matty_Kay said:


> Day 8 and and both fermenters were under 1.000sg so I pressed this morning. Yield was about 12.5 gallons, will rack tomorrow off the sludge. When would you recommend I blend the d254 with the d80, after mlf(I co-inoculated during af)?



If you can wait til they’ve finished MLF, cleared, and sat for a while, you can most likely do a better job of blending trials to find the best ratio. If you’re going to mix it all together no matter what, you can do that whenever you like.


----------



## Matty_Kay (Oct 6, 2019)

Johnd said:


> If you can wait til they’ve finished MLF, cleared, and sat for a while, you can most likely do a better job of blending trials to find the best ratio. If you’re going to mix it all together no matter what, you can do that whenever you like.



Thanks John, I plan on blending the 2 for the sake of simplicity, been wanting to try a blend of 2 different yeast strains. I’ll probably wait until after mlf finishes for both and blend during that racking. Going to add a few ounces of American oak medium+ toast cubes at that point as well, I liked the influence that American oak gave on last years wines.


----------

